# Sailing Demographics



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

All:

Researching sailing demographics for potential international sponsorship. Anybody have something on Sailing magz circs in Eur & NorAm?, Web hits, TV auds, viewer profiles, America Cup years and off, around the world races etc. etc. 

Thanks,

Charles


----------

